# That moooooooood



## sindal (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey, so

Have you actually just been too god damn lazy to write?
I mean, in the sense that you HAVE ideas, somtimes multiple but starting is just 'ugh'
and then maybe when you do start, the idea starts to run dry slowly and you stop wanting to write it for whatever reason.

That's me right now
Lazy kitten with too many ideas and not wanting to start XD
I won't call it an artist block because I have like planned what I want to write out in my head.
...it\s just putting it down into actual words

Anyone had this feeling?
or ways to 'want to make you write'


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 17, 2011)

WRITE YOU PUSSY >:C

That better? :3

Actually I get in the same boat with everything in my daily life. I know it _needs_ to be done but I'll be damned if I ever _want_ to do it.


----------



## deltroon1986 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah more than I care to count to be honest. The simplest way to deal with it I found & works 8 out of 10 times. Is when you have a idea let it sort fester in the back of your mind. Don't put to much thought behind it just allow it tickle around back there until you get the sudden urge to write you idea. Before you know it your idea will be in words & it'll be something to work off of. Keep in mind this method might not work for everyone but it does help some if you're stuck. I hope this was helpful for you.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah.  I think most people get this feeling about most things.  I often don't feel like doing the dishes.  It's just that it's easier to put off writing than doing the dishes, because I need to use the dishes when I eat.  But you can get over it the same way, which is by forcing yourself to sit down and just do the damn dishes.  Er, write.  Whatever.
Writing in public also can be good, because then there's social pressure for you to write.  Sort of like joining dieting groups, or exercise groups.  It's all the same basic thing.  Because yeah... writing can be fun, but it's also really hard work.  We want the fun, but not the hard work, so we put it off and just dream instead.


----------



## Belluavir (Jun 19, 2011)

It's frustrating dealing with this problem especially when I have to be in a certain emotional state in order to write a certain scene properly. If I'm writing something about someone who is sad or depressed particularly, I really need to focus in on that emotion and feel it myself, otherwise it'll come off as forced or I'll miss an important point about it. It makes me want to put it off even more. I have the perfect opportunity to write at the moment but its too hard to get into that emotional state, I'm thinking too much about my sore ears, being hungry and finding those Daedra shrines.

Even though I have it all played out in my mind, its difficult to hit the mark on being both in the right emotional state and having the motivation to do it.


----------



## Kamatz (Jun 19, 2011)

I know the feeling and it sucks. I can never write in public because I get paranoid that people are watching every word that I'm typing and secretly judging me. But that's probably just me being paranoid.

Reading other people's work usually helps get me in the mood to write. Specifically, reading and then critiquing it, whether you write it down for the author's benefit or just keep it in your head as you read. It gets me thinking about what works and what doesn't work.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 19, 2011)

sindal said:


> Hey, so
> 
> Have you actually just been too god damn lazy to write?
> I mean, in the sense that you HAVE ideas, somtimes multiple but starting is just 'ugh'


 
Most people are like that, if not all at some point.


----------



## Fenrari (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm in that mood right now. It wouldn't take me an hour to finish a blog entry but I'd rather not do anything it seems like...


----------



## Conker (Jun 19, 2011)

Totally relate. In that mood right now. DAMNIT! TOMORROW I START ANOTHER STORY OR ELSE

Or else what? Who knows. Depends on what's on TV...


----------



## William (Jun 19, 2011)

The blank page is my worst enemy in writing. As soon as I have an intro, I can do anything. But as long as that page sits there, MOCKING ME, I grasp at straws. One sentence. That's all I need. Come on, brain.


----------



## Belluavir (Jun 20, 2011)

William said:


> The blank page is my worst enemy in writing. As soon as I have an intro, I can do anything. But as long as that page sits there, MOCKING ME, I grasp at straws. One sentence. That's all I need. Come on, brain.


 
Sometimes I skip the intro and write it later after I have a bit more momentum. 

Writing a table of contents helps but uh... I don't think that works so well for fiction.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Jun 25, 2011)

This mood has been haunting me for the past month or so. It's damn near excruciating. I don't know if it's the exact same as everyone else, but I can recite my unwritten work word for word.

I guess I should try what deltroon1986 mentioned about letting ideas fester instead of refining the moments in my head. It makes sense because of how laboring writing seems to feel if you rehearse it to yourself in your head.

I will say that it's comforting to know that everyone seems to deal with this problem, and it's great to vent ^^'


----------



## Kamatz (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh my god Drone, that avatar.... I'll never look at Nidalee the same way again.


----------

